# Reconizing Edges Help



## CanadaCube (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm Learning Pochmann for Blindsolving. I Cant seem to remember The Edges Letters eg. UB=A, UR=B etc. Any tips????


----------



## Pedro (Jun 23, 2008)

name them in a way you can remember?


----------

